# First Fattie Failure - sort of



## djm3801 (Apr 3, 2011)

Went together well, cooked well. But I think I did not roll out the meat think enough, The Italian Sausage was 3/8, maybe a bit more thick, Filled with Roasted peppers, Mozarella, spinach, red onion. The stuffngs almost diasappeared. Nex time I go to about 1/4" thick. Tasted good but seemed like all meat. Here are the photos. So how thick should the meat generally be?

Smoked in MES40 with apple chips at 235 till inside was 165.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 3, 2011)

Not sure how much sausage you used. Most folks use 1# and roll it out in a 1 gal baggie. We are missing the $ shot of the inside to give you any constructive advice

Looks good from the outside though


----------



## justpassingthru (Apr 3, 2011)

It looks delicious, slice that puppy open and let us peek inside.

As to if it was a failure, did you eat it? If not did you feed it to the dog, did he eat it, ...it's only a failure if the dog doesn't eat it!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gene


----------



## djm3801 (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, when it was done the wife and sister were out and so I held it for an hour and then warmed it under the broiler. WHen they got home and I sliced it, the filliing was barely visable but as you can see in the photo, I put plenty in. Tastes good, but no, I have no shot of it sliced.


----------



## ellymae (Apr 3, 2011)

Looking good from where I sit.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Apr 3, 2011)

looks good, curious to see how the spinach held up inside?


----------



## djm3801 (Apr 3, 2011)

Spinach almost disappeared. I had a lot on there too. Spinach does that. Start off with a pile as big as a soccer ball, end up with one the size of a golf ball.


----------



## boykjo (Apr 3, 2011)

Looks great here...............


----------



## justpassingthru (Apr 3, 2011)

That's ok, maybe next time.

I love spinach, what I do is 'wilt' it in skillet with some butter, ...that way I can get much more in.

Gene


----------



## djm3801 (Apr 3, 2011)

I usually pre-cook things a bit. Never did one of these but yes, I will roll out sausage thinner and cook items I add maybe half way.


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 3, 2011)

Looks good whole...


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 3, 2011)

I use spinach alot in my itialian fatties! Always comes out good for me? How much sausage you using?


----------



## djm3801 (Apr 4, 2011)

Bought some loose italian saisage patties from Sams. Used 5. Maybe I used too much. Tat's my thought. if they were 1/4 pound each, a pounds and a quarter. I'll try another one.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 4, 2011)

It sure looks good from here, but a sliced pic would have let us see the inside. Like Scar said, most of us use a pound of sausage rolled out in a 1 gallon zip lock bag. Try that & it will give you an idea of the thickness you are looking for.


----------



## djm3801 (Apr 6, 2011)

OK. Reheated the part that was left and sliced it. Here is the interior shot!


----------



## rdknb (Apr 6, 2011)

I would not call that a failure, looks good to me. Even if something "disappears" in the cooking process it is still there in flavor to some degree.  I say well done


----------



## djm3801 (Apr 6, 2011)

Actually it was decent. But I need to work on these. Thanks!


----------



## fife (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't know exactly where in Eastern PA you live, but I would gladly help you rid yourself of any failures like that in the future!

It's all part of my being a nice guy!

Bear


----------



## djm3801 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments! I think next time thinner sausage and more spinach. Maybe I was too touch on myself. I was expecting all these veggies and mented cheese. Will just add more! Thanks! Bethlehem, PA


----------



## meateater (Apr 6, 2011)

djm3801 said:


> OK. Reheated the part that was left and sliced it. Here is the interior shot!


Looks great to me, turn your back and it would be gone with me around. I also use a 1# chub and a 1 gallon freezer bag, the norm for fatties.


----------



## roller (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks great to me and who needs spinach anyway.....


----------



## djm3801 (Apr 6, 2011)

POPEYE! Come on , you walked into that one,! LOL


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 7, 2011)

Bethlehem?

Hmmm, Worked at Beth Steel, in Beth, for 20 years.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 7, 2011)

The fattie looks delicious. I think you are being too hard on yourself. Congrats!


----------



## sqwib (Apr 7, 2011)

Man that looks awesome.

If that's a failure, I'm really SCREWED!!


----------



## djm3801 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey, thanks! Bear, I live up by the Butztown Hotel off Easton Ave. Most of my neighbors retired from the Steel.


----------



## fourashleys (Apr 7, 2011)

I wish my failures looked that good. NIce looking fattie.


----------



## djm3801 (Apr 7, 2011)

I will weight the sausage next time to make sure I have a pound. Cannot complain. When it comes to cooking I am a bit of a perfectionist.


----------



## eman (Apr 8, 2011)

I have made a few fatties but only one w/ itallian sausage. Reason : The fennel seed in the sausage overpowered everything else and all i could taste was the sausage. Try using Jimmy dean bulk sausage and just add a few fennel seeds to a lb of that and see if its not better.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 8, 2011)

djm3801 said:


> Hey, thanks! Bear, I live up by the Butztown Hotel off Easton Ave. Most of my neighbors retired from the Steel.


Wow,

Haven't been through that area in a long time.

Born in Richlandtown, we used to go through Freemansburg, and through Butztown to get to Rt 33 every time we went up to Pike County, to my Brother's cabin.

That was before they connected Rt 33 to I-78.

Bear


----------



## samuel trachet (May 3, 2011)

Looks good to me and makes me want to make one with some spinach inside. Good Job!!


----------



## djm3801 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## jefflisa828 (May 3, 2011)

I agree with everyone else looks good


----------



## orenman20 (May 6, 2011)

They look great but I can see your concern here.  That sausage layer is very thick. Take a lb of sausage and roll it out in a gallon ziplock and you'll have the perfect thickness.


----------



## djm3801 (May 7, 2011)

Yup. That's the concern exactly. Sausage overpowered everything.


----------



## squirrel (May 7, 2011)

Being the fattie goddess that I am 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I think it looks great! I also wilt my spinach down to get more inside. Great job on the weave too!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 7, 2011)

Squirrel said:


> Being the fattie goddess that I am
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Squirrel,

I'm betting you have to put your spinach in a pan to wilt it.

I know a couple of women who can wilt spinach, just by walking by it!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## djm3801 (May 7, 2011)

I was pretty happy with the weave! Easier than I thought. Yes, wilting spinach would have been more effective. THANKS!


----------

